# Does this looks good ?



## Nako (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello I just got done buying some of the things I need for my soon to be Hedgehog Please let me know if this looks ok  
http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii202/kisameiz/?action=view&current=DSCF3387.jpg


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good to me, other than you need to get a wheel to put in there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, get a wheel, and it looks fine.


----------



## Nako (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay kool I'm Looking for one this week dose anyone know any good ones or the name of the ones that's good for a Hedgehog?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Comfort wheels and flying saucer wheels are usually the choice commercial wheels. You can buy custom made bucket wheels from people online who make them as well (bucket wheels are usually recommended highly for hedgehogs--they run about $30 price wise but they last a long time if you get them from someone who made it well). A bucket wheel or a comfort wheel needs to have at least an 11 inch diameter to be big enough. I'm not sure about the flying saucer wheels. I've never used them, so maybe someone else can be of more assistance there.
Avoid silent spinner wheels, and avoid run-a-round wheels. The silent spinners fall over easily and have little slits in them that are dangerous for toes. The run-a-round wheels are typically mesh wire wheels, and those should be avoided for the same reason. The main thing is: Any wheel needs to have a solid surface. Hamster wheels with the metal bars that have gaps between them aren't suitable because hedgies aren't quite coordinated enough to step on them all the time and can break a leg. So just be sure that the wheel has a completely solid surface with no gaps/holes/openings in it at all, and make sure that it's big enough (otherwise the hedgie will have to arch its back to run and that can cause physical problems).


----------



## Nako (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you LizardGirl nikki and Zalea for your help


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't like cages like that because hedgehogs are a very good climbing. So he could try to get out, climb and hurt his self.

But it's my opinion!!


----------



## Nako (Dec 16, 2008)

:lol: I hope she not a good climber but if she is I'll and try fix it or just get a new cage. I don't want her to get hurt what is a good none climbing home?


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually, Marchioro cages for guinea pigs and rabbits are very well-designed, well-built, and easy-to-clean; they're recommended by many breeders and hedgie parents alike (especially K-120, their extra large-size cages). Their big top doors are ideal to move a wheel in and out for cleaning too.

The only thing you need to do is to install a device to discourage your hedgie from climbing up the bars. You can easily do this by covering the lower bars with a rigid plastic sheet with plastic zip ties or weaving back and forth a clear vinyl/plastic sheet such as report covers or place mats.


----------

